# General confo critique on this APHA mare.



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I need some opinions on this mare:
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo145/animalluvr2/090111114931.jpg?t=1327902373

http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo145/animalluvr2/090111115017.jpg?t=1327902376

From what I get, funny looking wither, a little thin boned, her hocks look a tad straight? And her front legs just look.. short to me. Any and all feedback is appreciated. I might take this mare in as a trail/light fox hunter. She's free and I might have space.

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What I see: 

Long back 

Slightly sickle hocks

I'm not a fan of her neck (it looks...wonky)

Not a fan of her hind end in general (looks week to me, but I could be wrong)

Her shoulder looks maybe a little steep to me? Not entirely sure because of the way she's standing

She needs a lot of muscle, especially in her neck and topline...I think the "funny looking withers" you're seeing is just lack of muscle or a topline

And it looks like she needs a trim, especially on her front left and right hind (may just be the angle of the pic?)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What I see:
> 
> Long back
> 
> ...


This pic is from the summer, she has front shoes on and gets trimmed every 6 weeks or so.
Thanks for the feedback, I'd definitely muscle her up. She seriously just sits in a paddock 24/7 with a bunch of old broodmares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like her neck because the topside is twice as long as the underside and it comes out of the shoulder at a good angle, not too high. Her backend is slight, but she has a heartgirth I like. Her legs are ok, nothing major, but somewhat on the slight side. Could be just the unflattering pic, but her head looks common.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I like her neck because the topside is twice as long as the underside and it comes out of the shoulder at a good angle, not too high. Her backend is slight, but she has a heartgirth I like. Her legs are ok, nothing major, but somewhat on the slight side. Could be just the unflattering pic, but her head looks common.


agreed!

with some TLC I think she would def look 10x better.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think TLC or conditioning of any sort would help her much - but she's free and you know the saying 'don't look a gift horse in the mouth'.

She's long in the back, her tail is high set which is more of an aesthetic thing. I don't like her legs at all, and that poor thing needs a good decent farrier who doesn't get her angles all out of whack. She has well defined withers, nothing strange about them - just a lot of people aren't use to seeing such nice withers on stock breeds. 

I don't like her neck, it ties in too low, it's short and thick.

And... she might have an under-bite.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> I don't think TLC or conditioning of any sort would help her much - but she's free and you know the saying 'don't look a gift horse in the mouth'.
> 
> She's long in the back, her tail is high set which is more of an aesthetic thing. I don't like her legs at all, and that poor thing needs a good decent farrier who doesn't get her angles all out of whack. She has well defined withers, nothing strange about them - just a lot of people aren't use to seeing such nice withers on stock breeds.
> 
> ...


Thank you - maybe I should get you more pictures? I can go see her tomorrow and get real pictures (with my Canon, nor cell phone)

Should I get head shots to check out that under bite situation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks warwsbear and sierra!

I also meant to address her feet, my farrier is absolutely fantastic (I share him with where she is now) - he really did take care of her feet. I'll get pictures of those, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think she would make a lovely trail horse. She needs some muscle/weight put on her but she looks pretty calm. LoL. Almost lazy. She's got a great coloring to her.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I think she would make a lovely trail horse. She needs some muscle/weight put on her but she looks pretty calm. LoL. Almost lazy. She's got a great coloring to her.


Before I post her over in the colors section, is she a chestnut overo? With sabino? I don't think I see frame..

Thank you, she can be lazy! She was a friend's horse and I want to gve her a good home. I dunno about her breeding, I need to get her papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

She just needs some work. A little more weight and some riding will do this mare some real good. You aren't looking for a multi-million dollar earning show horse and no horse out there is perfect, so what you want to do with her is fine for her build, once she's conditioned for it. Some nutritional groceries and hours under the saddle and I think this girl will be just fine.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Bumping this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks flaxen chestnut/sorrel overo. Overo can be any combination of sabino, frame, and splash)

Definite sabino. She could be frame, you just never know. 

I'll post a picture of my mare, she doesn't look frame, but she tested positive for being a carrier.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She looks flaxen chestnut/sorrel overo. Overo can be any combination of sabino, frame, and splash)
> 
> Definite sabino. She could be frame, you just never know.
> 
> I'll post a picture of my mare, she doesn't look frame, but she tested positive for being a carrier.


Ooooh, thank you. I'm going to test her for frame if she comes to live with me. 

Is she too ugly to be broodmare material?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally would not breed her. She just doesn't have enough good things about her to give that wow factor a broodmare should have. And with so many "ok" foals out there, what would the point be? Your getting her for free, right? That should answer the question right there. Free isn't in high demand when it comes to horses.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I personally would not breed her. She just doesn't have enough good things about her to give that wow factor a broodmare should have. And with so many "ok" foals out there, what would the point be? Your getting her for free, right? That should answer the question right there. Free isn't in high demand when it comes to horses.


Answers my question perfectly.  thanks. I ultimately want to breed a mare to Spooks Gotta Gun. She's actually in a situation that makes her free, but I completely understand. The horse market is so down.. It's scary.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I too would love to breed to Spooks Gotta Gun, but, that mare doesn't touch his quality. If your going to get a foal out of him, make sure you have the best mare possible to breed to him. In all honesty, they might turn her away because she isn't up to their standards as a broodmare. 

That mare is a trail horse. She's not show quality unless she's shown locally for fun. Spooks Gotta Gun is a Reiner through and through. You'll want to find a nice mare that will cross well with him and get the foal that you truly want. I don't know what discipline that you want the foal to succeed in, but if it's reining, that mare isn't the dam of your foal. ;-)


----------

